
Suspected gas explosions rock towns near Boston, forcing evacuations - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1LT3E5
======
perlin
> The first explosion was triggered by an overpressurized gas line, WBZ News
> reported

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/27/us/politics/russian-
hacke...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/27/us/politics/russian-hackers-
electric-grid-elections-.html)

I'm willing to bet money this was a cyber-terrorist attack. Unfortunately
we'll never know. If a link were established, it would be the subject of a gag
order on grounds of national security. But more likely, the true root cause
will never be found because the authorities didn't do a deep enough forensic
analysis. It's too easy to blame something this on mechanical failure,
especially in America's aging infrastructure. They won't even think to look at
the PLCs and control systems that control the gas pumps :/

